
CLI Design (2013) - Ao7bei3s
https://jmmv.dev/2013/08/cli-design-series-introduction.html
======
ishcheklein
I'm one of the maintainers of the DVC.org tool and was even trying to find a
person CLI UI/UX engineer to get UI to the next level. Have someone heard
about people specializing in this? It should someone who just feel pain when
UI is not good, someone with great empathy to end users.

Any other great resources on this topic?

